# my first knee pain!



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

these sorts of threads probably pop up on here all the time; SO HERE'S ANOTHER ONE!!!! :cheeky4:

i'll start off with my details:

goofy, duck stance (-12/+12)
6'3" 190lbs 
pain in what feels like the lateral collateral ligament of my right knee

i've been riding for about 4 years, this is just coming on at the start of my second full season. never had any knee problems before now, on the day it started i had spent most of the morning practicing switch riding and doing nose butters off my right foot. i can still ride and turn normallly, it's just when i lean into the nose press and twist off the heel side to butter i get pain in the outside of the knee and a feeling like its going to buckle.

i am hoping that it's just my knee not really liking this new thing it's doing and that it will toughen up with repeated practice. has anyone else had a similar problem before?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oh hell yes. Ice-pack is your friend.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Is the pain happening you're riding switch? Or is it happening when you're riding normal and switch? If it's when you're riding switch, your left knee probably isn't used to the wear and tear of being the front foot. If it's happening when you're riding normal too, ice packzz dat sh1t and idk what to say


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

If the pain persists, I would get that checked out asap. Injuries come with the territory when it comes to snowboarding, however knees are something I never fuck with.

Knee injuries have the potential to linger for a lifetime.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jp has a point. None of us are doctors (well, some may be, but they won't be giving free advice in this venue). But there are knee injuries and there are knee strains and there are knee pains. You should be able to tell which you have.

In my case, I get a sore front knee from too much jumping, especially when the landing isn't sloped enough (usually side hits, which aren't well set up that way). Ice pack always helps.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Did it get tweaked at any point while you we're clearly messing around riding switch and whatnot? This happened to me last season when I was riding powder a little too aggressively and jumping off shit. Landed funny and tweaked my knee, which then proceeded to bug me for about a week. Of course what did I do? Keep riding the shit out of it because there was epic powder to be had. Take my advice with a grain of salt though, I tend to work through injuries which is not a good idea if it's serious.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

ilikecoupons said:


> Is the pain happening you're riding switch? Or is it happening when you're riding normal and switch? If it's when you're riding switch, your left knee probably isn't used to the wear and tear of being the front foot. If it's happening when you're riding normal too, ice packzz dat sh1t and idk what to say


no pain when riding switch or normal, only in the right knee when loading the nose in for a butter.

thanks for the rest of the replies folks, i realise none (probably) of you are medical professionals but it's good all the same to hear alternative ideas and remedies.

i think its most likely a strain from going too hard, hopefully if i take it easy for the next few days out it'll come good again. :thumbsup:


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thrillhouse said:


> pain in what feels like the lateral collateral ligament


just awesome


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

You might consider playing with your stance a bit. I mess with mine all the time, and when I go slightly wider and use +12/-12, I get some knee pain over the course of the day. Widening my angles to 15/-15 or narrowing my stance width eliminates whatever stress causes me issues.

Everybody's body is different, of course, so I wouldn't expect my exact angle solution to work for you, but it would probably help you to spend a couple days with different angles to see if that changes the problem at all.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had the perfect stance my last trip and my dumbass messed with it and brought it in closer, while keeping the angles. On one run I tweaked the front knee. I had never had knee pain like that before.

3 months later I still think there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

ok, so here's the latest...

knee hasn't gotten any better so i took myself off to the physio to get it checked out. it seems as though i have compacted the meniscus in my right knee and i have been advised to stay off the board for the next two weeks in order to let it heal properly. 

not very happy with the situation but i suppose it's better than causing further damage and fucking up the rest of my season. the next fortnight is gonna draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

help it hels up.. and best to let it.

for me, i've had some knee issues and have found going sever duck has helped. but that is just the way my knees are built. i'm talking 35/-32 type thing. works well for me and only causes issues if i have recently had a knee smashing wipeout.

knees you'll be working hard your whole life, so don't chance a two week hiatus for a lifetime of discomfort.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Good job getting it checked out. Hard to know when to seek pro advice sometimes


----------

